# DIY ground up 2 ch. preamp/xover??



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I am about to embark on a design and build and was wondering if anyone was interested in a worklog.
It will inlcude 2way selectable Xover with sub control, primarily the device will control 2 ch. gain clones. 

Other possible features: 
>input padding and ground isolation
>selectable balanced or unbalanced input
>phono stage preamp
>digital input selection via relays
>channel seperation control
>surrounds/centre and switchable LFE for HT use. With idividual ch. Gain control.

The last option would be good for those who are using a HTPC or DVD player with 5.1 decoder but don't want to pay bucket loads for a pre. 


Your thoughts?


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Sure! Always fun to follow DIY projects!


----------

